# First steam engine running



## compressor man (May 6, 2010)

This is my first steam engine FINALLY completed. As you can see it is quite large and yes...crude. It was started and mostly finished before I ever discovered this forum and saw plans for engines like this. I wanted a double acting engine that operated off of a spool type valve, basically an engine like a steam locomotive had. To be honest with everyone I am astonished that the thing ran at all but as you can see it is running pretty nicely here at ~22 psi.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogsGYFmqOzg[/ame]


----------



## SAM in LA (May 6, 2010)

Chris,

Looks and sounds good.

Do you have any photos that shows your build sequence?

SAM


----------



## compressor man (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Sam, it does have a good sound doesn't it! I wish I could show you some pics but since I knew of no such group as this while I was building it, I took no pics, assuming that I would never find anyone else with any interest in such a thing. Little did I know! It was great to find that there is a whole world of people building things like this.


----------



## rake60 (May 6, 2010)

Nice runner Chris! Thm:

Rick


----------



## bearcar1 (May 6, 2010)

Quite a unique looking arrangement Chris, it sure sounds good.

BC1
Jim


----------



## kcmillin (May 6, 2010)

Great little engine Chris. Nicely Done. Thm:

Kel


----------



## ironman (May 6, 2010)

Looks unique and sounds real good. ironman


----------



## compressor man (May 6, 2010)

Here is another short video of it running as slow as I can get it to run and stay running. It will run a little slower than this but it will usually stop after about 10 seconds or so.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvS3BPAE9A[/ame]


----------



## hobby (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Congradulations on your first build and succesful runner.


----------



## Deanofid (May 8, 2010)

That's a dandy chuffer, Chris. It's fun to watch, and has a good sound. 
Oh, and it runs great!

Dean


----------



## Maryak (May 8, 2010)

Chris,

Congratulations - very nice design and runner. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

